# Funny Christmas Sweater



## Helen (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello Dear Friends <3 
Here's an interesting sweater that I thought some of you might enjoy 

https://www.gearbubble.com/hedgehog


----------



## Penelope'sMommy (Jul 8, 2015)

This is so cute!!! Haha I want it! Thank you for sharing!!


----------

